# Eheim 2075 canister filter O-ring seals



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone know where to get these locally? Shipping will cost me nearly as much as the seal itself, which is totally stupid!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you tried a hardware store? I got o-rings for my XP from Rona, but Home Depot and Lordco has them too. Lordco sells them individually so it's easier if you don't want to buy a whole pack. I couldn't find the exact perfect size so I assumed the old ones got stretched and went with ones that were just slightly smaller and it works perfectly. Good luck.


----------

